# Photo of the Month March



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

We are now accepting entries in the March Photo of the month!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Dumb question, but where is the previous month's winner posted??


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

No winner picked yet that I know of.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Here is Cocky Rocky "supervising" the new nest. He paced back and forth on the railing while Bonnie tried to settle in, chatting her up the whole time......of course.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, that is too sweet!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Edith chilling in her basket!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Loves it!....


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a basket like that I'm not using. I'll give it to them. Thanks for that great idea!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I was lucky to snap this last night. It's my Pheobie looking straight at me, thought it was funny/cute!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Stink eye! Lol. ........


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

DAD!?!? You Haz Cheese?!?!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Think he's happy I brought home chicks.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

She's such a beauty kaufranc!!! 

Oh little Miss Pheobie, I am so in love with you!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Think he's happy I brought home chicks.


Yes, I think you are right


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

Rocky my cockerel


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hybridheaven - He's a beautiful boy!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Butter Chicken in the rain.


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes he is he's my pride and joy raised him from a little peep


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Here are my White Cochin pair

Marshmellow (hen) and Mini Marshmellow (rooster)


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

We're still accepting entries into the March photo of the month!


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

My hen sitting on eggs


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Thought it was cute


----------



## tdeal123 (Mar 18, 2013)

Here's nice and free roaming (Grand Cayman) cockerel I saw while on recent vaca


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

robopetz said:


> I was lucky to snap this last night. It's my Pheobie looking straight at me, thought it was funny/cute!


Halarious!


----------



## Diane (Jun 20, 2012)

Buff is saying to Louise "What did you just peep?" LOL


----------



## nailladi (Jan 14, 2013)

Two of my big free rangers..


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I've the close up. Both are very nice pics and chickens.


----------



## zcswine (Sep 5, 2012)

*My pic of the month*

Here's my pic.


----------



## nailladi (Jan 14, 2013)

*Fuzzy butts..*

This is my all time favorite picture..


----------



## Lindy (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Summerboley (Mar 1, 2013)

*Just some of my baby's*

This is just some of the little ones I have


----------



## LawnToFood (Mar 18, 2013)

*City Chicks*

City Chicks


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Lindy that is a precious picture !


----------



## mshute1 (Mar 19, 2013)

*My first chicks playing in a red bud branch.*

My first chicks playing in a Redbud branch.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

*Don't Mess With A New Mom*
​


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

2 year old cock.


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

Goldilocks, our buff orpington, trying to figure out what she just did! LOL. This was her very first egg.


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

troyer said:


> 2 year old cock.


Handsome!!!


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

mshute1 said:


> My first chicks playing in a Redbud branch.


Chicks+flowers=TOO cute!


----------



## misscrazy8 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Dotty in the grass*

Dotty is our head hen. She loves playing in grass.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Lot of really nice pictures everyone!


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

Popcorn my month old Frizzle


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Buttery little kernel isn't he? So very wonderful. He's a keeper!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Good nite....


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

Omgosh Popcorn is sooo cute I could...eat em up! ;-)


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

sorrowsmiles said:


> Handsome!!!


Truu dat!!!


----------



## DanielS (Jul 19, 2012)

My month old frizzle Cochin bantam.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What a beauty Daniel!!!!


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

Them frizzle's are SPECIAL!!!


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

I love everyone's photos. They are all great!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That little one looks like a flower petal.


----------



## lancetrace (Jan 12, 2013)

Her and her sister on sitting on three eggs right now. Fingers crossed something happens on Sunday.


----------



## shane12970 (Nov 15, 2012)

our babies first and last pic is 2 weeks ago the other pics yesterday....they gro so fast


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Aw cute pototies


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hannah chill-laxxing on my wrist


----------



## DanielS (Jul 19, 2012)

7chicks said:


> What a beauty Daniel!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

3 weeks old and very curious. =]


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

My daughter and her baby Alexia going for a spring cruise!


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Greta passed out on her first day in her new home!


----------



## josh32 (Jan 28, 2013)

My splash Cochin bantam rooster he thinks he's big stuff


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

*Portrait*

This is a portrait of Alea, my 3 week old Plymouth Barred Rock. She's a beautiful poser!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

blblanchard said:


> This is a portrait of Alea, my 3 week old Plymouth Barred Rock. She's a beautiful poser!


Wow, great photo, and adorable little chick.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

kahiltna_flock said:


> Wow, great photo, and adorable little chick.


Thanks!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

This contest is coming to a close soon, be sure you are entered!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh no! Haha


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

lancetrace said:


> Her and her sister on sitting on three eggs right now. Fingers crossed something happens on Sunday.


Tell the truth, does that chicken go to the beauty parlor before she gets her pic taken?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Big chair - Little dog.


----------



## lancetrace (Jan 12, 2013)

HomeSkillet said:


> Tell the truth, does that chicken go to the beauty parlor before she gets her pic taken?


No it's called doctoring up the photo a bit to make her pretty. Her and her sister look exactly the same and they are both very pretty.


----------



## lancetrace (Jan 12, 2013)

HomeSkillet said:


> Tell the truth, does that chicken go to the beauty parlor before she gets her pic taken?


Oh yeah, they hatched out three chicks on Saturday. 100% hatch. They are so cute.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Lance we need pics!!!!


----------



## lancetrace (Jan 12, 2013)

Cochin X, silkie X, and possibly full polish. I had two roosters at the time. A polish and a black Australorp so who knows who the daddy is. But you can definitely see the mama side in each one. They are soooo cute!


----------



## KalikoFarms (Aug 21, 2012)

This is our imported German Blue Brahma - Pauly.


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

KalikoFarms said:


> This is our imported German Blue Brahma - Pauly.


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## KalikoFarms (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you he is only 5 months old, so when he completely grows out and up he will be so awsome. Next month I want to put one of our Lemon Pyle Brahmas for their picture they are just as pretty.


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

sweet miss maggie....


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Lovely chickens, both of you!


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

My speckeld Sussex Margery


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Gotta say, I really love the look of speckled Sussex.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

There are some amazing entries this month! Only a couple of more days to get entered!


----------



## GrumpyMan (Jan 14, 2013)

New brooder in the henhouse. Just built it today. The top is for the week olds and after there big enough to get closer to the big girls I will put them on the lower portion to scratch the dirt. Grumpy.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome pics this month, glad I am not having to pick!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

some great pics, a tough choice


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

This actually isn't my picture.... I just enhanced it.


----------



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

My PET Silkie SuzzyQ


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

Josh32...............I have a Cochin bantam too Mr Smith he thinks he's hot stuff too


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I have closed this thread while the judges decide who won this month. 

Thanks to all who entered!


----------

